# Gift To Self



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

With the bad weather this weekend, I needed a cheer-me-up.

I went to Cabelas and purchased me a new sweet set up. I got a new 6' 8" fast action G-Loomis rod and the new Shimano Stradic Cl4!!

I can hardly wait for some fair weather to get out and try this new spinnin' gear. 8)
[attachment=1:3ebwjmdb].Image 2.jpg[/attachment:3ebwjmdb]
[attachment=0:3ebwjmdb].Image 1.jpg[/attachment:3ebwjmdb]

Happy fishing friends..


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

What a work of art!!!! You will love the stradic! Unbelievable how light it is and how sensitive the drag is. Going to use mine in the morning. :wink: That rod is beautiful too. :O||:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

That is the way to cheer yourself up! NICE!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

You bought that stuff from the right store...I bought my Loomis from the wrong store, it cost me 50 bucks to get a warranty exchange...

You know.....that equipment is a lot better being used, than just sitt'in around !! :wink:


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Beautiful jiggin' settup there sawsman!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

It should work just fine.

Cabelas told me those reels are selling out as fast as they arrive. I was lucky enough that they just happened to have ONE back in the wharehouse. I was kind of looking for the 7' one piece Loomis, but they didnt have it. Not complaining though.. 

Now, I'm sure the kids will still out fish the ole' man with their Wal-Mart set ups, but they'll have to try a little harder! And if they do, I just might have to exchange this fancy set-up for a pink barbie pole. :wink:


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Man what a saaawweeeet combo. Thats the combo I would someday like to have. I really wish more of those Loomis rods came in a 2 piece tho!!!!


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

8)


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

Now that you bought one for me, are you going to get one for yourself? 8)


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like a pretty sweet setup man... nice job.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

That is a nice looking rod have fun breaking it in.


----------

